# new pick up today ;)



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

some blurry shots 

































and one of my L240


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

whats the water quality like up there in Rupert? It must be surface extracted like in the lower mainland I presume, due to the high precip. 
I guess soft and slightly acidic?


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

OMG! Nice ornate!


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

gimlid said:


> whats the water quality like up there in Rupert? It must be surface extracted like in the lower mainland I presume, due to the high precip.
> I guess soft and slightly acidic?


yeah it comes out of the tap at about 6.8, not too bad. and hardness i never have checked.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

new pics


----------



## halonine (Jun 7, 2010)

Bichir's are pretty awesome. If I only had a larger tank  Pleco looks good too.

Nice get


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Ahhh... now I kinda miss my ornate!


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

In the last few pics , he/she has a very nice colour pattern going on.Good purchase , how big is their home ?


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

wow nice colours. I like the last 3 pictures


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

Luke78 said:


> In the last few pics , he/she has a very nice colour pattern going on.Good purchase , how big is their home ?


25 for now until i figure out if my 140g ply holds water.


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow! It looks Awesome!


----------

